# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Gjendja ekonomike ne Kosove

## Dita

Per gjendjen ekonomike ne Shqiperi eshte hapur nje teme qe ne forumin e vjeter, teme qe besoj se do te gjeje zhvillim edhe ne te ardhmen.


Mendova se do te ishte e pershtatshme qe ketu te diskutonim edhe per ekonomine e Kosoves.

Per kete une gjeta si pike mbeshtetje nje studim per llogari te FMN-se te publikuar ne dhjetor te 2001.


Studiuesit vleresonin qe institucionet ekonomiko-financiare te ngritura ne Kosove per nga zhvillimi qe kane marre jane krejtesisht te pavarura nga Republika Federale Jugosllave. (Tashme ky term nuk ekziston me, artikulli u publikua me 16 dhjetor 2001). E kjo megjithese sipas rakordimeve te Rambujese sistemi monetar Republika Federale Jugosllave pritej te mbetej pergjegjese per politiken monetare, per politikene e doganave, per taksat federale ne territorin e Kosoves


UNMIK-ut si organ drejtues i Kosoves, me mabrimin e luftes iu dha mundesia per te qene fleksibel, fleksibilitet qe sic shfaqet sot eshte shfrytezuar pozitivisht ne drejtim te ngritjes dhe konsolidimit te institucioneve ekonomiko-financiare qe paraqiten  si me poshte:



*1-	Central Fiscal Authority ( Autoriteti qendror fiskal)*

Ky institucion merret me Formulimin e buxhetit, implementimin e tij, politiken e taksave, administrimin. Ne Dhjetor te vitit 1999 u pergatit prej ketij institucioni Buxheti i pare i Konsoliduar i Kosoves (Kosovo Consolidated Budget), qe mbulonte shpenzimet e qevrise qendrore, komunave dhe ndermarrjeve publike. Nuk ka me trasferta midis ketij buxheti dhe atij te Jugosllavise.

*2-	Department of Reconstruction*

Qe ka per qellim rindertimin dhe pergatitjene programit te investimeve publike.

*3-	a new tax system and tax administration*

qe ka per qellim sigurimin e burimeve per buxhetin e konsoliduar te Kosoves dhe zevendesimin e strukturave paralele te taksave qe u zhvilluan gjate viteve 90.

*4-	a new Customs Department (Departamenti i Doganave)*

bazohet ne nje sistem te thjeshte, pa kufizime sasiore dhe me nje tarife te unike prej 10%.

*5-	the Banking and Payments Authority of Kosovo (BPK)  Institucioni Bankar dhe i Pagimeve*

qe ka per qellim vendosjen e sistemit per pagesat brenda vendit, per te licensuar dhe per te mbajtur nen kontroll bankat vendase, per te siguruar likuiditet, aftesi per te paguar dhe funksionim te rregullt te sistemit financiar ne Kosove.
Me shtimin e numrit te bankave ne Kosove, te cilat tashme jane pjesamrrese ne sistemin e pagesave institucioni ne fjale nisi organizimin e nje sistemi interbankar per qartesimin dhe shlyerjen e borxheve.




*Tendencat dhe politikat e sotshme ekonomike*

Pas heqjes se autonomise ne vitin 1989, Kosova u ndesh me disinvetim masiv ne ekonomi.

Per kete ne artikull paraqitet nje tabele e flukdit te invstimeve ne sektoret e ndryshem te ekonomise. (Si njesi baze merret gjendja ne vitin 1971 ku sasia e investimeve ne cdo sektor barazohet me 100)

*Industri dhe miniera* 

1980: 294
1988:   89
1990:   28

*Bujqesi*

1980: 409
1988: 248
1990: 116

*Sherbimet publike dhe ndertimtaria*

1980: 291
1988: 196
1990: 188

*Investimet totale:*

1980: 274
1988: 115
1990:   68


Konflikti i 1999 shkaktoi shkaterrimin e infrastruktures ekonomike dhe humbje te medha ne kapitalin human. Dy te tretat e shtepive ishin demtuar rende ose ishin shkaterruar; 40 % e burimeve ujore ishin te ndotura; rruget, urat dhe infrastruktura kishin mbetur te demtuara dhe nje pjese e mire e territorit ishte e minuar. Por me me rendesi ishte largimi i kapitalit human nga Kosova. Deri para luftes postet manaxheriale dhe profesionale ne ndermarrjet kryesore te Kosoves i mbanin punonjesit serbe te cilet me mbarimine luftes u larguan nga Kosova. Si pasoje e largimit te tyre, ne Kosove u paraqit nje mungese e theksuar ne numrin e punonjesve me aftesi te larte profesionale.

Problem mbetet regjistrimi i statistikave ekonomike. Nuk ka statistika zyrtare per agregatet makroekonomike, perfshire llogarite kombetare, inflacionin, tregtine dhe flukse te tjera financiare me pjesen tjeter te botes. Zyra Statistikore e Kosoves po pergatit veprimtarine e saj me asistencen teknike te donatoreve, por statistikat vitale per popullsine, regjistrimi i biznesit per firmat e medha dhe monitorimi i cmimeve ende mungon. 
Deri ne kohen e pergatitjes se artikullit ishte bere e mundur nje analize e standarteve te jeteses ( ne bashkepunim me Banken Boterore) dhe nje analize e pare e biznesit. Perjashtim nga keto mangesi ne te dhena paraqesin financat publike, ku ne dispozicion te qeverise jane vene te dhena te sakta statistikore.

Sic u tha me siper te dhenat statistikore ne lidhje me llogarite kombetare jane jo te sakta dhe bazohen me shume ne vleresime te cemtral Fiscal Authority, Banking and Payments of Kosovo, UNMIK Deprtments dhe IMF staff.


Ato ofrojne si nje shifer te mundshme 2,75   3,25 miliarde DM ( US $ 700-750 per fryme popullsie)


Ne tabelen studiuesit paraqesin per ilustrim jane dhene vleresimet fillestare, me pas ato te rishikuara dhe ne fund parashikimet per vitin 2001.

Me poshte po paraqes te dhenat e rishikuara per vitin 2000 dhe ato te parashikuara per vitin 2001. Shifrat jane ne Milione DM, me perjashtim te atyre pikave ku ka indikim tjeter.


*Prodhimi i brendshem bruto (GDP)* 

2000: 2956
2001: 3708

*GDP per fryme popullsie (ne US $)* 

2000: 735
2001: 880

*Rritja ne perqindje e GDP nominale* 

2000: ...
2001: 25

*Rritja ne perqindje e GDP reale* 

2000: ...
2001: 16

*Te ardhurat kombetare bruto (GNI)* 

2000: 3106
2001: 4008

*Te ardhurat e disponueshme kombetare bruto (GNDI)*

2000: 5350
2001: 6480


*Konsumi*

*Privat:*

2000: 3450
2001: 3912

*Publik:*

2000: 319
2001: 598


*Investimet*

*Private*

2000: 529
2001: 686

*Publike/Te financuara nga jashte*

2000: 1046
2001: 1415


*Eksporte*

*Tregti*

2000: 21
2001: 43

*Sherbime*

2000: 383
2001: 424


*Importe*

*Tregti*

2000: - 2414
2001: - 2869

*Sherbime*

2000: - 379
2001: - 502




*Transfertat neto nga jashte*

2000: 2244
2001: 2472



Ne saje te ketyre te dhenave mund te flitet per nje rritje dyshifrore te GDP-se. Rikonstruktimi i ndertesave dhe infrastruktures eshte i dukshem; prodhimi bujqesor eshte rritur me 20-30% ne krahasim me vitin 2000; ofrimi i sherbimeve publike eshte duke u permisuar; sektori i sherbimeve private eshte zhvilluar ne menyre te dukshme. Prodhimi industrial mbetet akoma problematik, megjithate ringritja e tij vihet re ne sektore si:  perpunimi i produkteve bujqesore, prodhimi i pjeseve per makina, i pijeve jo alkoolike.
Duke qene se vleresohet nje inflacion i shkaktuar nga rritja ne nivelin e cmimeve te produkteve jo-ushqimore, institucionet vleresuese parashikojne nje GDP ne vitin 2001 prej DM 3,5  4 miliarde. (ose US $ 850  950 per fryme popullsie)

Niveli i te ardhurave te disponueshme qendron mbi ate te GDP, pasoje kjo e asistences nga jashte.Te ardhurat e disponueshme kombetare bruto gjenden ne nivelin 175 % te GDP, importet tregtare ne nivelin 80 % te GDP dhe konsumi ne nivelin 120 % te GDP te 2001. Kjo u be e mundur nga numri shume i madh i transfertave nga jashte, nga burime zyrtare sikurse dhe nga Kosovaret e emigruar. 


UNMIK dhe IMF staff japin keto vleresime per *transfertat zyrtare nga jashte* (te dhenat ne milione DM)


*Asistence humanitare*

2000: 200
2001: 100

*Dhurime buxhetore*

2000: 285
2001: 202

*Rindertimi*

2000: 1009
2001: 1320

*TOTAL*

2000: 1494
2001: 1622

*(si perqindje e GDP)*

2000: 51 
2001: 44

*Transfertat private* per te cilat nuk ka te dhena zyrtare vleresohet te arrijne *ne vleren e 750-850 milione markave cdo vit* dhe kane per qellim financimin e konsumit private dhe riparimin e shtepive private. 
*Keto transferta kane bere te mundur mbulimin e deficitit te madh ne tregti.* Ringritja e numrit te popullsise, duke perfshire ketu dhe ish-te debuarit, coi ne ringritjen e kerkeses per mallra vendas dhe ne rritjen e konsumit privat. Megjithese jo bazuar ne te dhena te sakta, mund te flitet per 10.000 punonjes ne stafin e UNMIK-ut, 5.000-10.000 ish-te debuar te punesuar ne agjenci dhe organizata te ndryshme joqeveritare dhe rreth 40.000 pjesmarres ne trupen e KFOR-it.

Varferia ne Kosove eshte mjaft e perhapur, por relativisht e ceket.

Sipas nje vleresimi te Bankes Boterore rreth 50% e popullsise ne Kosove ka nje konsum nen nivelin e varferise. Megjithate madhesia e ketij ndryshimi qe e vogel: mesatarisht, nivelet e konsumit per te varferit do te duhej te rriteshin me me pak se 
16 % ne menyre qe te sigurohej eliminimi i varferise. 

Ne Kosove vihet re nje shperndarje e rrafshte e te ardhurave (me nje vleresim te koeficientit Gini prej 29%).
Varferia ekstreme eshte sipas vleresimeve e kufizuar: perqindja e popullsise qe i perkiste kesaj kategorie perbente me pak se 
12 %. 


(vijon)

----------


## Dita

Vazhdim!



*Financat publike*


Problem shfaqet ne manaxhimin e financave te sektorit qeveritar i cili paraqet fragmentim dhe standarte raportimi dhe kontabiliteti jo te konkorduara.


*Struktura e Buxhetit*

*Buxheti i Pergjithshem*: Kostot periodike te qeverise; administruar nga CFA; financuar nga te ardhurat lokale dhe nga dhurimet e huaja.

*Buxheti i konsoliduar i Kosoves (KCB)*: Buxheti i Pergjithshem + bashkite + ndermarrjet publike; i monitoruar nga CFA; financuar nga te ardhurat lokale dhe nga dhurimet e huaja.


Sektoret qe ndodhen jashte ndikimit te buxhetit jane si me poshte:


*Rindertimi*: shpenzimi i kapitalit; administruar nga Departamenti i Rindertimit; financuar nga dhurime te huaja.

*UNMIK*: pagat e stafit te UNMIK-ut; administruar nga UN; financuar nga UN dhe nga donatore.

*KFOR*: administruar dhe financuar nga vendet donatore


Buxheti bazohet ne te ardhura shume te ulta, gjithashtu aftesia e UNMIK-ut per te marre borxh eshte e kufizuar. Si rrjedhim politika fiskale ka shume pak vend per manovrim dhe varet nga ndihmat e huaja. 
Te ardhurat e pergjithshme fiskale perbenin 15-20 % te GDP te 2000-01, dhe rreth 80% e tyre te siguruara ne kufi, sepse megjithe permiresimet ne kohet e fundit, miratimi qe gjejne keto masa brenda vendit eshte akoma i ulet. 
Burimet kryesore te te ardhurave per Buxhetin e konsoliduar te Kosoves jane:

-	nje takse akcize mbi prodhimet e naftes
-	nje takse ne nivelin e 10 % per prodhimet e importit
-	nje Takse e Vleres se Shtuar qe zevendesoi takse mbi fitimin e biznesit ne korrik te 2001.

Nuk ka taksa direkte, megjithese ne plan eshte futja e taksave mbi rrogat dhe fitimet ne vitin 2002. 

Shpenzimet, duke perfshire dhe rindertimin, mberriten ne nivelin e 55% te GDP-se se vleresuar ne 2000 dhe 2001. Diferenca mes te ardhurave dhe shpenzimeve ne buxhet u mbulua nga ndihmat e donatoreve.


Mbeshtetja nga donatoret u pakesua gjate vitit 2001. 
Per te kompensuar kete mungese u shfrytezuan te ardhurat e sigururara nga burime te brendshme, duke perfshire ketu nje rritje te shpejte ne aktivitet dhe permiresime ne administrimin e taksave dhe doganave. 
Te ardhurat ne Buxhetin e pergjithshem te vitit 2001 u vleresuan me DM 538 milione, nderkohe qe plani kish qene per DM 338 milione. 

Per vitin 2002 parashikohet vendosja e taksave mbi pagat dhe fitimet. Kjo do te shoqerohet me nje renie te asistences financiare nga donatoret ne lidhje me shpenzimet periodike sikurse dhe ato per rindertimin. 


*Ndermarrjet publike*

Veprimtaria dhe manaxhimi i ndermarrjeve publike ve ne dyshim punen e forcave drejtuese.

Ndermarrjet kryesore publike ne Kosove jane:

- The electricity generation and distribution company (KEK)

- Posts & telecommunications (PTK)

- Pristina Airport

- Kosovo Railways

- Nje numer ndermarrjesh lokale te ujesjellesit, grumbullimit te mbeturinave dhe te ngrohjes.


*KEK* eshte ndermarrja me problematike. Makinerite perballen me amortizimin dhe nga energjia elektrike e prodhuar rreth 1 / 3 humbet si pasoje e humbjeve teknike ose vjedhjeve, nderkohe qe me pak se gjysma e energjise se vene ne dipozicion ne rrjet arrin te paguhet realisht nga konsumatoret. Numri i punonjesve eshte ne nivelin e 10.000 veteve. Si pasoje KEK eshte shpenzues i madh ne kuadrin e buxhetit vjetor. KEK nuk eshte ne gjendje te mbuloje nevojat e brendshme me energji elektrike e per kete arsye nderprerjet e energjise elektrike jane te shpeshta.


*PTK* eshte nje ndermarrje mjaft fitimprurese dhe kjo si pasoje e pozites se saj monopoliste dhe nje koncesioni qe ajo i ka dhene nje firme te huaj per venien ne pune e rrjetit te telefonise celulare. Eshte ndermarrja me nivelin me te larte te te ardhurave vjetore ne sektorin e ndermarrjeve shteterore. Problemet me te cilat ndeshet kjo ndermarrje jane: ato te kontabilitetit te brendshem, veprimet financiare nuk jane transparente, mikeqyrja nga UNMIK eshte e dobet dhe raportimi tek autoritetet fiskale eshte i dobet.

*Kompleksi minerar i Trepces* perben gjithashtu nje ze te rendesishem ne buxhetin e shtetit. Ka nje strukture te integruar vertikale qe perfshin industrine nxjerrese, ate te shkrirjes, ate perpunuese, etj. Trepca ka sot rreth 4.000 punonjes nga 10.000 qe ka patur fillimisht dhe operon ne minimumin e kapacitetit te vet. UNMIK ka vleresuar se per revitalizimin do te nevojiteshin kosto ne nivelin e DM 100 milioneve. Ajo qe mbetet e paqarte eshte se cilat pjese te ndermarrjes do te jene te afta te mbijetojne ne nje kendveshtrim afatgjate. 
Duke qene se pjesa me e madhe e aktiviteteve te ndermarrjes zhvillohen ne enklavat serbe, Trepca perben dhe nje ceshtje delikate politike.


UNMIK parashikon per vitin 2002 vendosjen e *nje sistemi te sigurimeve sociale*, sistem qe deri me sot ka munguar ne Kosove. Do te jete nje sistem prej tre shkallesh. 
*Shkalla e pare*: sistemi i ri eshte i parashikuar qe te siguroje nje minimum ne siguri sociale per te moshuarit permes nje pensioni te pergjithshem Basic Citizens
*Shkalla e dyte*: te krijohet nje sistem i detyruar teresisht i financuar per kontribuesit e rinj
*Shkalla e trete*: te krijohet mundesia e ngritjes se fondeve private per pensionet.
Shkalla e pare do te mbulohet nga te ardhurat e buxhetit.




*Sektori Financiar*


Sistemi bankar gjendet ne fillimet e tij, por nderkohe kakrakterizohet nga nje mbikeqyrje e rrepte.


Me mbarimin e luftes ndermjetesimi financiar ne Kosove mungonte teresisht dhe transaksionet financiare kryheshin vetem mbi baze Cash-i. 

Sot ne Kosove operojne:
*-	7 banka te licensuara
-	15 institucione mikro-financiare*

Dy nga bankat dhe pjesa me e madhe e institucioneve mikro-financiare jane te krijuara dhe financuara nga donatoret, dhe me perjashtim te njeres, kane permasa te vogla: *Bilanci i pergjithshem i bankave tregtare ne fund te gushit 2001 mberrinte ne pak me shume se DM 400 milione.* Perjashtim ben *MEB (Micro-Enterprise Bank)*, nje banke ne pronesi te huaj ne kapitalin baze te ciles perfshihen dhe institucione si EBRD (European Bank for Reconstruction and Development) dhe IFC(International Financial Corporation). *Ne shumen e bilancit te pergjithshem te gjithe sistemit bankar vetem kjo banke eshte e perfshire me  me shume se 50 %.* 
Depozitat bankare mberrijne ne nivelin e DM 364 milione (me pak se 10 % e GDP se vleresuar), nderkohe qe kreditet bankare te sektorit privat mberrijne ne nivelin e 27 milioneve (me DM 29 milione shtese te leshuara nga institucionet mikro-financiare). Pjesa me e madhe e ketyre krediteve kane per qellim financimin e tregtise dhe sherbimeve. 
Me asistencen e FMN-se UNMIK-u ne nentor te vitit 1999 pergatiti nje program per licensimin, rregullimin dhe mbikeqyrjen e bankave. Qe prej atehere *BPK* (The Banking and Payments Authority of Kosovo)eshte insitucioni i cili ka per detyre mbikeqyrjen e institucioneve financiare ne Kosove.

Problemet me te cilat perballet ky institucion jane varesia nga buxheti per te siguruar mbeshtetje financiare dhe problemet e kontabilitetit te brendshem.



Nje sektor tjeter do te shqyrtohet me poshte, ai i *sigurimeve*, qe ne vitet 1999-2001 njohu nje ngritje dhe nje krize.



*Nentor 1999*
UNMIK vendos qe per mjetet motorrike te dores se trete te behet i detyruar sigurimi prane institucionit perkates. Per kete arsye hapet edhe rruga per ndertimin e ketyre institucioneve. U leshua fillimisht nje urdherese administrative qe vendoste kerkesat per licensimin e kompanive te sigurimit: *DM 5 milione* ne sasi kapitali baze (mund te ishte dhe nje deklarate komerciale krediti); marreveshje risigurimi (nga ana e institucioneve); dhe stafi i pershtatshem. Ne kete urdherese qe u leshua nuk specifikohen standarte mbrojtese dhe nuk krijohet asnje organ mbikeqyres. Si rrjedhoje brenda nje kohe shume te shkurter mbijne 
5 shoqeri sigurimesh. 


*Prill 2000*
Si pasoje e ankesave te paraqitura ne lidhje me praktikat e konkurrences, UNMIK leshon nje urdherese te dyte duke specifikuar pagesat minimale, komisionet dhe diskontet maksimale te lejueshme per kontratat e sigurimit. Ne pergjigje te ketij caktimi ne menyre administrative te cmimit, numri i veprimtarive te paligjshme u rrit ndjeshem duke perfshire deri edhe dhune e kriminalitet.


*Korrik 2000*
Bashkepronari i nje prej shoqerive te sigurimit ben kerkese per nje license banke dhe BPK zbulon se ai nuk eshte i pershtatshem per te ndertuar nje institucion financiar. UNMIK me ne fund arrin te kuptoje gjeresine e problemeve ne sektorin e sigurimeve.


*Tetor/Nentor 2000*
UNMIK kerkon informacion financiar nga shoqeria e sigurimit, informacion te cilin shoqeria refuzon ta veje ne dispozicion. Keshilltari legal i UNMIK-ut konfirmon se brenda kornizes legale ekzistuese, shoqeria nuk eshte aspak e detyruar qe te veje ne dispozicion informacion financiar. UNMIK dhe BPK vendosin te krijojne nje rregull te ri mbi sigurimet dhe te kerkojne asistence. Nderkohe shoqerite ekzistuese vazhdonin te zhvillonin veprimtarine e tyre ne kornizen ekzistuese.


*Maj 2001*
Sipas rregullit te ri, akoma ne fazen e projektimit, UNMIK mund te rinovoje licensat e shoqerive ekzistuese te sigurimit brenda tre muajsh, me kushtin qe ato ti nenshtrohen auditimit te veprimtarise se tyre financiare. Brenda korrikut te vitit 2001 ishin vene ne qarkullim rreth *189.000 deshmi sigurimi me nje te ardhure totale (nga pagesat per keto deshmi) prej DM 67 milione*. (rreth 1, 5 % e GDP se vleresuar)


*Shtator 2001*
Me projektin e rregulit te ri ende per tu rishikuar, UNMIK zgjat licensta e shoqerive te sigurimit, nen kushtin qe ato te depozitojne 40 % te pagesave te tyre te pamerituara me BPK. Ne te njejten kohe BPK fillon procesin e vleresimit te auditimeve ne menyre qe te vleresoje gjendjen e shoqerive ekzistuese te sigurimit dhe te gjithe masave te nevojshme me karakter ndreqes.


*Tetor 2001*
U vu ne zbatim rregulli i ri dhe mbikeqyrja e shoqerive te sigurimit i kaloi BPK-se.



*Shenim*_: Situata me shoqerite e sigurimeve paraqet tipare te ngjashme me zhvillimin qe moren piramidat ne Shqiperi. Une besoj se vetem nderhyrja ne momentin e duhur nga UNMIK dhe BPK e shpetoi sektorin e sigurimeve nga nje katastrofe, gje qe ne Shqiperi u be me shume vonese._



(Vijon)

----------


## Dita

*Politika ekonomike ne plan afatshkurter*



Nje nga asetet kryesore te Kosoves eshte popullsia e re e saj. Sipas te dhenave te fundit, *me shume se 50% e popullsise eshte nen moshen 25 vjec*. I nevojshem eshte investimi ne sektorin e arsimit ne menyre qe kjo popullsi e re te realizoje gjithe potencialin e saj.

Asistenca nga vendet donatore pritet te vije duke u ulur, dhe investimet afatgjate kerkojne burime te tjera nga ato te lartpermendurat.
Nje tjeter pike lidhet me faktin se investuesit private te brendshem e te huaj nuk do te investojne ne Kosove per aq kohe sa nuk eshte percaktuar statusi perfundimtar i saj.


Transfertat nga jashte do te pesojne renie.

*Ne keto transferta perfshihen:*

*---*
Ndihmat nga vendet donatore te cilat drejtohen kryesisht ne financimin e shpenzimeve buxhetore

*---*
Ndihmat per rinkonstruktim, qe priten te bien nga 1.3 Miliard ne vitin 2001 ne 300-400 Milion ne vitin 2004

*---*
Transfertat private  nuk dihet akoma me siguri se cila do te jete ecuria e tyre.


Ne teresi, transfertat e huaja priten te bien nga 67% e GDP se vleresuar ne vitin 2001 ne 15-20% ne vitin 2004.

Politika ekonomike afatshkurter duhet te arrije te zhvilloje kapacitetin e brendshem prodhues dhe te thelloje integrimin e ekonomise se Kosoves ne ate te rajonit dhe pjeses tjeter te Evropes. 

Unmik dhe PISG (Provisional Institutions of Self-Government) duhet te perqendrohen ne kater prioritete:

-	Qendrueshmeria fiskale
-	Thelllimi i sektorit financiar
-	Zhvillimi i sektorit privat
-	Qeverisje e mire


Qendrueshmeria fiskale nenkupton nje mbajtje ne te te njejtin nivel te rritjes se shpenzimeve e rritjen e burimeve ne dispozicion.
Rritja ne te ardhurat nga brenda vendit do te jete i vetmi burim qe do te mund te kompensoje pakesimin e ndihems financiare nga jashte. Kjo do te kerkoje nje dore me te forte te UNMIK-ut dhe PISG-se ne vendimmarrje.

Politika e taksave duhet te synoje thjeshtesine. Kjo nenkupton:

-	taksa te ulta dhe uniforme dhe
-	nje baze te gjere per taksat

Ne vitin 2002 do te vihen ne zbatim taksat per pagat dhe fitimet dhe ne vitin 2003 taksa mbi te gjithe llojet e te ardhurave


Manaxhimi i shpenzimeve do te jete nje tjeter element i rendesishem ne nje shikim afatmesem.

-	nevoja per shpenzime kapitali do te mbetet e larte, investime jane te domosdoshme investime ne sektorin energjitik
-	shpenzimet sociale jane te nevojshme  edukimi dhe shendetsia, se bashku me venien ne funksionim te sistemit te pensioneve 
-	shpenzime ne drejtim te shlyerjes se asaj pjese te borxhit te ish-Jugosllavise qe bie mbi Kosoven dhe ne drejtim te zevendesimit te aktiviteteve qe jane te financuara direkt nga donatoret.


Ne manaxhimin e shpenzimeve ben pjese dhe niveli i larte i pagave per fuksionaret nderkombetare. Ky ze perben pjesen kryesore te Buxhetit te Pergjithshem. Mbipunesim ka pasur ne sektorin shendetsor dhe ne Trupen Paqeruajtese te Kosoves (Kosovo Protection Corps)
Renia ne nivelin e pagave do te shoqerohet me nje racionalizim te sektorit publik duke filluar qe prej vitit 2002.

Ne sektorin e ndermarrjeve publike me rendesi eshte rritja e transparences dhe pergjegjesise.

Ne ngritjen e sistemit te pensioneve duhet patur parasysh aftesia mbijetuese e tij.
Rreziku per sistemin e ri eshte se pensioni baze per qytetarin (the Basic Citizens Pension) do te mund te vendoset ne nje nivel qe nuk eshte i perballueshem nga ana fiskale. Rendesi ka qe ky nivel te jete ne perputhje me burimet e disponueshme, dhe te pershtatet ne menyre transparente dhe te depolitizuar.


*Thellimi i sektorit financiar*

Cili eshte roli i ndermjetesve financiare?
Eshte vleresimi dhe cmimi i rrezikut, alokacioni i kursimeve, financimi i investimeve dhe perforcimi i praktikave te mira te kontabilitetit dhe te manaxhimit, duke pasur si rrjedhoje nxjerrjen ne drite te ekonomise se zeze. 

Problemet qe paraqet sistemi financiar ne Kosove jane si me poshte:
-	mungesa e besimit tek bankat
-	mungesa e manaxhereve dhe supervizoreve te trajnuar dhe me eksperience
-	kornize e dobet legale per biznesin privat
-	pasiguria politike qe spraps investuesit e huaj.

Cfare perparimesh ka patur deri me sot?

Sistemi bankar po rritet me shpejtesi  Kontribut ne kete po jep 
-	rritja e depozitave dhe e nje portofoli te shendetshem kreditesh
-	venia ne jete ne kohen e duhur e nje kornize rregulluese dhe puna e BPK per te vendosur dhe perforcuar standardet te larta kontrolli



Per nje zhvillim te metejshem nevojiten reforma ne sektoret e meposhtem:

-	legjislacioni per falimentimin
-	venia ne jete e nje regjistri te pronave
-	pagimi i punonjesve publike dhe furnizueseve permes depozitave direkte bankare
-	roli kontrollues i BPK (The Banking and Payments authority of Kosovo) duhet te perforcohet edhe me tej 


*Zhvillimet ne sektorin e sigurimeve*

Pozitive ne kete sektor eshte marrja ne dore nga ana e BPK e kontrollit te ketyre shoqerive. 
Problematike mbeten kostot qe rrjedhin prej shoqerive te sigurimit qe nuk zoterojne kapitalin baze.

Pritet qe ne te ardhmen si pasoje e nje ekspertize domethenese ne mbarevajtjen financiare BPK-se do ti kalohet e drejta e mbikeqyrjes dhe mbi format e reja te ndermjetesve financiare qe do te shfaqen ne Kosove, duke filluar me fondet e investimit.

Per te realizuar keto, BPK duhet te kete autonomi operacionale dhe financiare. UNMIK duhet te shqyrtoje nje plan per kapitalizimin e BPK. 



*Zhvillimi i Sektorit Privat*


*Si paraqitet ekonomia ne Kosove sot?*

Mjaft e gjalle, por ne te shumten e rasteve e kufizuar ne sherbimet jozyrtare.

-	eshte e permasave te vogla
-	jashte rrjetit zyrtar te taksave
-	e pafuqishme perballe krimit

Eshte nje aktivitet qe deshmon per shpirtin ndermarres te kosovareve.
Por nuk mund te perbeje nje baze te shendoshe per nje zhvillim te qendrueshem.


Celesi per transformimin e aktiviteteve ekzistuese ne nje sektor modern biznesi eshte *nje kornize e pershtatshme legale dhe nje aparat institucional per ta mbeshtetur ate*.


*UNMIK ka vene ne jete nje pakete baze ligjesh qe perfshijne:*

-	nje ligj kontratash
-	nje ligj shoqerish
-	nje ligj per investimet e huaja
-	nje ligj per doganat dhe akcizat
-	nje ligj per shkembimin e huaj
-	nje ligj per bankat
-	nje ligj per sigurimin e aseteve te luajtshme


*Plotesim per kete pakete ligjore do te ishte:*

-	legjislacion mbi falimentimin
-	legjislacion per mbrojtjen e konkurrences, ate te hipotekave
-	ngritja e nje kadastre dhe nje regjistri pronash.



*Plani i Privatizimit te ndermarrjeve publike*

Kjo eshte nje pike qe duhet pare me kujdes. Ajo ve ne dukje nje rrezik te mundshem nga shpronesimi i pronareve te meparshem apo pretendenteve per pjesmarrje ne kapitalin e ndermarrjes. Ketu perfshihen pretendimet e vjetra serbe dhe marreveshje koncesionesh me shoqeri te huaja qe mund te pengojne shitjen e shoqerive shteterore ne Kosove.

Kjo mangesi u vu ne dukje nga sherbimet legale te OKB-se pas nje interpretimi qe ato i bene marreveshjes UNSCR 1244.


*Si paraqitet ky plan privatizimi?*

Permban tre kanale privatizimi:

*Spin-Offs:* asetet e ndermarrjeve qe mund te terheqin akoma investime te reja mund te transferohen ne nje ndermarrje te re, plotesisht te zoteruar nga ndermarrja ekzistuese. Kjo e fundit eshte zoteruese e te gjithe kaoitalit te huaj te se rese. Shoqeria e vjeter me pas do te likuidohet ( ne baze vullnetare ose me falimentim ) ose te transformohet, nderkohe qe shoqeria e re do te kerkoje per investues te rinj.

*Transformimi:* Aksionet e ndermarrjeve qe jane akoma ne gjendje qe te permbushin kerkesat minimale te kapitalit, por qe veshtire se do te terheqin investues strategjike do tu shperndahen punetoreve (60%) dhe pjesa tjeter do ti jepet KTA (Kosovo Trust Agency). KTA do te jete nje agjenci publike e vecuar nga UNMIK (duke e mbrojtur ne kete menyre UNMIK nga borxhe te mundshme), e qeverisur nga nje Bord Guvernatoresh te caktuar nga SRSG (Special Representative of the Secretary General), dhe e ngarkuar me nxitjen e rikonstruksionit dhe privatizimit te ndermarrjeve ne te cilat ajo zoteron aksione.

*Likuidimi:* Ndermarrjet te vleresuara si jo te afta per te mbijetuar do te likuidohen ose do te riorganizohen permes falimentimit.


KU qendron rendesia e procesit te privatizimit:

-	do te zberthente potencialin e aksioneve akoma me vlere ne ndermarrjet ekzistuese
-	do te eliminonte nje burim borxhesh gati-fiskale
-	do ti vendoste keto ndermarrje ne nje fushe konkurrence me ato te sektorit privat
-	do ti jepte nje sinjal domethenes agjenteve ekonomike brenda dhe jashte Kosoves oer kursin qe ka vendosur te ndjeke ekonomia ne Kosove.




*Qeverisje e mire*

Problematike shfaqen ne ditet e sotme:

-	korrupsioni
-	evazioni fiskal
-	krime te tjera ekonomike
-	rreziku nga krimi i organizuar nderkombetar


*Krimi ekonomik*

Ne nentor te 2001 UNMIK inicoi punen mbi nje Strategji kundra krimit ekonomik, qe perfshin krijimin e nje njesie te Krimit Ekonomik.


Elementet e nje qeverisje te mire jane pervec ligjit dhe rregullit si me poshte:

-	koordinimi dhe pergjegjesia ne vendimmarrje
Problematike  burokracia, zgjatja e procedurave si pasoje e rishikimeve ligjore apo e vendimeve buxhetore. Kjo eshte e lidhur me kosto ekonomike per te dyja palet.

-	Struktura institucionale e financave publike
Siaps kornizes kushtetutes, autoriteti qe percakton politiken fiskale ne Kosove do te ndahet midis SRSG (Special Representative of the Secretary  General) dhe qeverise qe ka dale nga zgjedhjet e pergjithshme.
SRSG mban pergjegjesi per: vendosjen e parametrave financiare dhe politike per buxhetin dhe mbajtjen e autoritetit mbi disa sektore te caktuar te shpenzimit publik, per politiken e taksave dhe administraten.

-	Mbulimi i Buxhetit te Konsoliduar te Kosoves
KCB mbulon vetem nje pjese te shpenzimeve publike: shpenzimet e investimit mbeten jashte, sic mbeten edhe veprimtari te tjera jashte-buxhetore te financuara nga donatoret.






*Shenimi im*

Materiali qe une paraqita si me lart eshte nje prove me shume se ekonomia ne Kosove ka filluar te marre forme dhe te qartesoje levizjet e saj. E rendesishme dhe shume pozitive eshte qe UNMIK po e nderton ate per te qene e afte qe te mbijetoje e pavarur.

Sikurse edhe ekonomia e Shqiperise dhe ajo e shume vendeve te tjera ne zhvillim edhe ekonomia e Kosoves perben nje eksperiment shume te mire per politikat ekonomike qe mund te implementohen ne situata dhe vende te ndryshme. 
Megjithate ndertimi i saj mund te bazohet ne eksperienca te njohura, sic eshte ajo e Bosnjes pas luftes, apo dhe e Shqiperise pas 1990  si vende ballkanike.


Ne artikull u permend si nje element shume i rendesishem kapitali human qe ekziston ne Kosove; *Nje popullsi ku me shume se 50% e banoreve jane nen 25 vjec*.
Besoj se kjo do te ishte endrra e cdo shteti evropian qe tani lufton me problemin e nje deficiti te mundshem te sistemit te pensioneve. Planet per investime ne sistemin arsimor dukej se perbenin nje objektiv te politikes se UNMIK-ut. Kjo eshte nje mase shume pozitive. E rendesishme eshte qe njerezit te nxisin femijet e tyre te shkojne ne shkolla  ne Shqiperi qe prej disa vitesh po ndodh pikerisht e kunderta, ne pamundesi ekonomike prinderit po i terheqin femijet nga bankat e shkolles.


Duhen akademike qe te ndertojne bazat e shtetit dhe te ekonomise. 
Ne kete kuader pra ka nevoje per ekonomiste dhe juriste. 

Por ka nevoje urgjente per inxhinjere ndertimi, elektronike, per informaticiene, per agronome.
Pa pasur keto njerez me pergatitje ne shkolla te larta dhe njekohesisht dhe staf te pergatitur ne nivel teknik (pra shkollash te mesme) askush nuk do te kete interes te investoje ne Kosove (ketu perfshij edhe Shqiperine).

Ekonomite tigre sic quhen ato aziatike (Taivan, Kore e Jugut, Malajzi, Indonezi) kane arritur ne nivelet e sotme pikerisht duke filluar nga nje baze qe ishte ajo e sigurimit te kapitalit human, e venies ne dispozicion te nje popullsie te shkolluar perballe fluksit te kapitalit te huaj qe ishte i interesuar te hynte ne ato vende.

Pa kete kapital Kosova do te mbetet e varur nga ndihmat e te huajve dhe nuk do te ofroje bazen per te terhequr investime direkte.



Ne kete drejtim une do te vleresoja si shume te rendesishem bashkepunimin e Univ. Teknik dhe ate Bujqesor te Tiranes me ate ne Prishtine.

Tek forumi Ceshtja Kombetare po diskutohet dicka e ngjashme, por duke diskutuar per ekonomine arrihet te jepet nje argument me shume per domosdoshmerise se unifikimit te sistemit arsimor shqiptar dhe ate te bashkepunimit te ngushte pertej kufirit, shkembimin e profesoreve, vendosjen e statusit Gastprofessor  Guest Professor ne periudha prej nje ose me shume semestrash etj.




Do te mundohem qe kete teme ta pasuroj me te reja te vazhdueshme nga ekonomia e Kosoves.
Por te ftuar jeni te gjithe!


Pershendetje
Dita

----------


## Ares

mua sme pelqen ekonomia  :i ngrysur:

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ja nje artikull interesant mbi ekonomine dhe gjerat qe po behen per ekonomine e Kosoves.  :buzeqeshje:  


*Kryeministri Rexhepi, në Berlin, në kërkim të investimeve ekonomike

Javën e ardhshme, kryeministri i Kosovës viziton Gjermaninë 

BERLIN, 15 JANAR* - Kryeministri i Qeverisë së Kosovës, Bajram Rexhepi, javën që vjen, nga e mërkura deri të dielën, do të qëndrojë në Berlin. Vizita e kryeministrit Rexhepi ka karakter ekonomik, dhe siç është planifikuar, ai gjatë qëndrimit të tij në këtë vend të fuqishëm ekonomik do të zhvillojë një varg takimesh me afaristë dhe investitorë të interesuar gjermanë që me kapitalin e tyre duan të shkojnë në Kosovë. Po kështu takime të veçanta, kryeministri Rexhepi do të zhvillojë edhe me përfaqësues të instituteve ekonimike gjermane me seli në Berlin. Mes tjerash, Rexhepi i cili do të përcillet në këtë vizitë nga këshilltari i tij për çështje ekonomike, Safet Merovci, do të takohet me përfaqësues të Ëinkelman Institut, të cilët janë të interesuar për investime në fushën e ndërtimit të spitaleve, ngritjen e infrastrukturës shëndetësore, pastaj për ndërtime fabrikash në sferën e prodhimeve elektronike, si dhe takime do të ketë edhe me përfaqësues të firmës së njohur për mobile, IKEA. Eshtë parashikuar që kryeministri i Qeverisë së Kosovës gjatë qëndrimit të tij ta vizitojë edhe Panairin më të madh në botë të gastronomisë dhe prodhimeve bujqësore Java e gjelbër, panair ky i cili do të duhej të shërbente për shkëmbime informatash dhe shikime shansesh për paraqitje dhe eksporte të prodhimeve kosovare jashtë vendit. Kryeministri Rexhepi gjatë vizitës së tij, po kështu do të ketë edhe takime me përfaqësues të mediave gjermane në Berlin. 

Marre nga Koha.net

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Morina i ankohet Bearparkut për padëgjueshmërinë e PTK-së

Zef Morina dhe Andy Bearpark takohen që ti definojnë kompetencat në lëmin e transportit dhe telekomunikaciont 

PRISHTINË, 15 JANAR* - Kreu i Shtyllës së BE-së në UNMIK, zyrtarë të lartë të Ministrisë së Transportit dhe të Agjencisë Kosovare të Mirëbesimit, janë mbledhur të mërkurën për të bërë dert paqartësitë rreth kompetencave dhe të shqyrtojnë mundësitë për një bashkëpunim më të mirë mes vete. Takimi ishte bërë me iniciativë të Ministrit të Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit, Zef Morina, i cili dëshiron ti jetëson kompetenca që i takojnë me kornizë kushtetuese. Ministri Morina u ankua se fjala e qeverisë nuk ishte respektuar nga Posta dhe Telekomi i Kosovës, që as sot nuk ua kishte sjellë një raport financiar që e kishte kërkuar tash dy tre muaj. Shefi i Shtyllës së Katërt të UNMIK-ut, Andy Bearpark, e vlerësoi si shumë thelbësor takimin, pasi aty do të mund të diskutohen kompetencat, bashkëpunimi dhe problemet mes trekëndëshit udhëheqës të telekomunikacionit, aviacionit dhe hekurudhave. Kompetencat janë të ndara mes ministrisë, AKM-së e AQF-së dhe vetëm harmonizimi i operacioneve të këtyre tri organeve për arritjen e një objektive të përbashkëta mund të tregohet i suksesshëm, sipas Bearparkut. Shefi i Shtyllës së BE-së pranoi se probleme ka si pasojë e mënyrës së komplikuar të ndarjes së kompetencave, por ky takim ishte rast i mirë për të filluar. Ministri Morina tha se ishte në interes të të gjitha palëve - Qeverisë e UNMIK-ut që të ekzistojë një bashkëpunim efektiv. Ai ceku se ministria e tij kishte më së shumti funksione të rezervuara, por edhe ato bien nën ombrellën e ministrisë, ministria nuk ka gjithmonë qasje në informata e vendime. Kemi vështirësi për shkak të mosqartësimit të kompetencave, gjërat nuk janë qartësuar. Në telekomunikacion sipas kornizës kushtetuese vetëm ndarja e frekuencave është e rezervuar, tha ministri Morina. Prej një korrikut, Agjencia Kosovare e Mirëbesimit ka marrë kompetencat mbi Postën dhe Telekomunikacionit e Kosovës. Ministri Morina nuk është i vetmi që është ankuar për pamundësi të ndikimit në kompaninë e PTK-së. Në një intervistë të mëparshme për Kohën ditore, kryeministri Bajram Rexhepi ka pohuar se qeveria nuk kishte qasje apo informata rreth financave të PTK-së. Kritika kryeministri kishte edhe për AKM-në. Përkitazi me aviacionin, funksion i rezervuar nga UNMIK-u, ministri falënderoi Andy Bearparkun që i kishte angazhuar në bisedime rreth strategjisë së aviacionit e sidomos për interesimin që të gjindet një kompani ajrore që do të përfaqësonte interesat e Kosovës. Hekurudhat janë lënë anash, por ndoshta pasi kjo kërkon më shumë kohë e para, thekson Morina. Pas krijimit të AKM-së, sipas tij, këto gjëra po anashkalohen. Ndoshta është kohë e shkurtër prej një korrikut të vitit të kaluar, por nuk jam i kënaqur me bashkëpunimin e gjertanishëm me AKM-në, jo vetëm sa i përket PTK-së, por edhe aviacionit e hekurudhave, është shprehur Zef Morina, ministër i Transportit dhe i Telekomunikacionit.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Kundër shtetit apo kundër politikës së gabuar tatimore

Të gjitha defektet që krijon tatimi i lartë në paga 

ASTRIT GASHI*

Pa dallim përkatësie politike apo grupi, shoqëria kosovare në tërësi, që nga punëtorët e thjeshtë e deri tek intelektualët dhe përfaqësuesit e zgjedhur me votën e popullit, si asnjëherë tjetër më parë ka dalë unison për të kundërshtuar dyfshimin e normës së tatimit mbi paga. Njoftimi i administratës tatimore se nga janari do të fillojë të aplikohet normë e re tatimi mbi paga që është dyfish më e madhe se ajo që u pagua gjatë 2002, ishte sinjal për shoqërinë kosovare për tu hedhur kundër kësaj ideje. Administrata tatimore, njoftimin e saj e mbështeti në detyrimin që ajo ka për të aplikuar tek tatimpaguesit Rregulloren mbi tatimin mbi paga, të nënshkruar nga shefi i UNMIK-ut, Michale Steiner, qysh në ditët e para të marrjes së fronit në Kosovë. Rregullorja për tatimin mbi paga precizonte se që nga janari i vitit 2003, norma tatimore që do të aplikohet mbi pagat do të jetë 0-10- 20. Kjo normë sipas rregullores është dyfishi i normës që aplikohej në vitin 2002, e që ishte 0-5-10. Punëtorët, të vetmit të cilët preken nga vendimi i ri, kërcënohen me daljen në rrugë dhe me traizira. E pakënaqur me rrogat e tyre edhe ashtu të vogla punëtoria e Kosovës, nuk mund ta bëjë ballë dot faktin se edhe një pjesë shtesë e parave, sado e vogël që të jetë ajo, do tu hiqet nga rrogat. Pakënaqësia e punëtorëve përkrahet nga eskpertët vendas të politikës fiskale, por edhe nga Ministria e Financave dhe e Ekonomisë. Të gjithë këta thonë se dyfishimi i taksave është bërë në kohë jo të duhur dhe pa u shqyrtuar si duhet rrethanat ekonomike dhe sociale në vend. Argumeneti bazë i anës tjetër, të atyre që qëndrojnë pas ligjit të punuar, përmbyllet me një fjalë të vetme: pa paguar tatimet nuk mbahet shteti, duke dashur që gjithë revoltën ta përshkruajnë më atë fjalë raciste që e përdorin një pjesë e ndërkombëtarëve e që thotë: kosovarët nuk dinë çka janë tatimet, sepse nuk janë mësuar të paguajnë aso. Normën e re tatimore kosovarët më shumë e shohin si ndëshkim për ata që duan të kontribuojnë në buxhetin e shtetit, ndërsa falje e atyre që bëjnë kontrabandë apo dhe bizneseve që në forma të ndryshme i ikin tatimit. 

AQF-ja ishte destimulative 

Tatimi mbi paga, në secilin vend të Evropës, përbën pjesën më të madhe të të hyrave nga taksat të një shteti. Në Kosovë me normën e re tatimore, kjo gjë nuk do të ndodhë. Sikur tërë punëtoria kosovare të paguante tatimin, të hyrat vjetore prej tij në buxhet do të ishin 20 milionë euro, apo më pak se 5 për qind të shumës së plotë të buxhetiti të vendit. Kjo pjesmarrje e vogël e tatimit mbi paga në buxhet vjen mu për shkak të politikës së gabuar fiskale të drejtuar nga AQF-ja, e cila ka stimuluar tregtinë, ndërsa me të gjitha mjetet ka destimuluar prodhimin vendor, së këndejmi edhe punësimin. Ndër tatimet e para të vendosura në vend, ishte tatimi mbi repromaterialet, me vlerë unike të shtrenjtë për gjithë rajonin, prej 15 për qind. Ky tatim i lartë, bashkë me dhënien e preferencave tregtare Maqedonisë dhe mbulimin e pjesërishëm me dogana në kufijtë me Malin e Zi, ka bërë që kosovarët të heqin dorë nga prodhimi dhe që të gjithë të bëhen tregtarë. Destimulimi i prodhimit vendës, me siguri se ka pasur ndikim në numrin e papunësisë. Me politikën e saj tatimore AQF-ja nuk mund të pres që të mbush buxhetin nga pagat, por nga mbledhja më e sukseshme e mjeteve në dogana dhe tatimeve të brendshme nga bizneset. AQF-ja nuk mund të llogarisë që nga qytetarët e Kosovës, me paga shumë të ulëta, të kompensojë një 20-përqindësh të mjeteve që nuk po arrin ti mbledhë nga bizneset. 

Bie fuqia blerëse

Politika tatimore e Kosovës, me destimulimin e prodhimit, ekonominë e Kosovës e ka mbështetur në konsumin. Me vendimin e fundit ajo duket të këtë bërë hap të kundërt me këtë. Ngarkimi i qytetarëve me taksa shtesë dëmton konsumin prej të cilit është mbajtur ekonomia e Kosovës. Tregtarët kanë futur mallra, qytetarët e kanë blerë atë me çmime të shtrenjta. Fitimi i madh u ka mundësuar tregtarëve të zgjerojnë biznesin e tyre dhe të rrisë për një apo dy numrin e të punësuarve. Shitja ka shkuar mirë për shkak të prezencës së madhe të ndërkombëtarëve të punësuar në Kosovë. Në të njëkohësisht kanë kontribuar edhe mostatimimi i pagave të qyteravëve, posaçërisht të atyre që kanë punuar në institucionet qeveritare e joqeveritare ndërkombëtare. Elementi i parë dhe ai më i rrezikshëm në rënien e konsumit është fakti se fuqia blerëse të cilën e ka siguruar stafi ndërkombëtar është së paku përgjysmë më e vogël. Tregtarët, që mallrat e tyre i shesin me çmime të larta, tashti mbështeten në parat e konsumatorëve vendës. Me tatimet e reja fuqia blerëse e këtyre do të bëhet edhe më e vogël, seç ishte deri tani. Ulja e fuqisë blerëse, pos në standardin jetësor të qytetarëve, do të ndikojë negativisht edhe të bizneset, te të cilat rënia në masë të madhe e konsumit do të reflektohej me mbylljen e disa bizneseve apo zvogëlimin e tyre, në vijim të saj edhe zvogëlimin e numrit të punëtorëve. Pos kësaj në treg do të mund të krijohej një fenomen problematik i cili do të shpiente kah recesioni i ekonomisë, kur oferta të jetë shumë herë më e madhe se kërkesa e konsumatorëve.

Paga nuk është fitim

Argumenti tjetër mbrojtës për dyfishimin e tatimit është se shkalla tatimore në Kosovë është më e ulëta në Evropë dhe rajon. Një konstatim i tillë qëndron, por rrethanat në mes vendeve të Evropës dhe Kosovës dallojnë. Pikësëpari, nuk ka vend në Evropë, i cili ka prag kaq të ulët tatimor. Në secilin vend të Evropës shuma prej 250 eurosh do të konsiderohej si asistencë sociale, ndërsa që rroga vjetore më e madhe se 3000 euro që tatimohet edhe me shkallën 20 për qind, me siguri se do të bënte pjesë në nivelin e parë tatimor. Në një rrogë të lartë në Gjermani, ndalesat më të mëdha në paga arrijnë shumën 45 për qind. Në këto ndalesa hyjnë shkalla më e lartë e tatimit në paga, kontrubuti pensional, kontributi shendetësor, sigurimi i invaliditetit dhe tri taksa të tjera. Kosova është ndërkaq vendi më i varfër në rajon. Problemi me politikën fiskale në Kosovë qëndron mu te fakti se ajo është një kopje nga politika që mbajnë vendet e zhvilluara. Rezultatet e kësaj indigoje politike të AQF-së janë të dobëta sepse rrethanat në Kosovë ndryshojnë. Kosova nuk është vend i zhvilluar dhe ajo nuk mund të adoptojë një politikë tatimore të vendeve të zhvilluara. Politika tatimore këtu duhet të jetë në funksion të zhvillimit. 

*Koha*

----------


## Dita

*Economic Basics*

Currency: 
The Yugoslav Dinar is the official tender, but all convertible currencies may be used. De facto the Euro is used for the large part of transactions.

Location factors: 

Educated workforce; 
Low and transparent tax system; 
Exports exempted from VAT and customs duties; 
Free trade with the EU for almost all goods under the Stabilisation- and Association Process; 
High purchasing power through remittances.

Natural resources/ reserves: 

Lignite 18.3 bn tons, of which 12 bn tons reserves; 
Bauxite 6 bn tons, of which 1.7 bn tons reserves; 
Lead and zinc 21.6 bn tons; 
Ferronickel 14 mn tons (est.); 
Magnesite 4.5 mn tons, of which 1.7 mn tons reserves.

Enterprises: 

47,918 enterprises registered in June 2002; 
ca. 43,000 with 4 employees or less; 
approx. 51 % in trade, 10 % in manufacturing;
ca. 60 public utility service providers (energy, water, waste, railways, airport, post & telecom);
ca. 510 socially owned enterprises (SOEs); average capacity utilisation 30 %;
13 successful leasing contracts for SOEs (mainly in food processing and construction).

Banks: 

7 licensed banks with 100 branches in October 2002. 
11 micro finance institutions.



*Macroeconomic Data 2002*

GDP:  1.99 bn (est.).

Growth rate: 7 % real (est.).

GNP:  2.4 bn (est.).

Disposable Income:  4.0 bn (est.).

Consumption:  2.45 bn (est.).

Savings:  0.3 bn (est.).

Investment:  1.6 bn (est.).

ca. 55 % of consumption and investment produced locally.

Remittances:  0.5 bn (est.).

Economically active population (age of 15  65): 55 % of population (est.).

Employed: ca. 183,000, of which 121,000 in private enterprises.

Unemployed: 245,000 registered in March 2002 (but up to 50 % by ILO method).

Inflation rate: ca. 6.5 %.

Interest rate: 15 %  22 % p.a. on enterprise loans from 
commercial banks; 32 % p.a. from micro finance institutions.

Bank deposits:  389 mn in August 2002 (rising from  116 mn in April 2001).

Exports:  201 mn.

Imports: 

 2,27 mn total including aid; 
commercial imports  759 mn; 

Import structure 2001: 

Macedonia 25 % 
Serbia 20 % 
EU and Switzerland 15 % 
Turkey 11 % 
Slovenia 6 % 
Montenegro 6 % 
Bulgaria 6 % 
Albania 3 % 
Bosnia 3 % 
Croatia 3 % 
Rest of World 2 % (estimates)



*Budget 2002 (Mid Year Review)*

Revenue:  398 mn.

Expenditure: 
 937.1 mn in total. 
 380 mn recurrent expenditure. 
 522.7 mn capital expenditure, of which  410.9 mn covered through donor grants to the Public Investment Programme.

Revenue/ GDP: 20 %.

Tariff duties: 

Customs duties: 10 % on imports, with few exemptions; 
Excise tax on fuel, tobacco alcohol and certain luxury goods (cars, TV etc.), specific rates for certain goods and ad valorem for others; 
No duties and taxes on exports.

Taxes in place: 

VAT: 15 %; 
exemption for exports; 
Property tax, for municipalities revenues; 
Profits tax, 20 %, replacing the presumptive tax; 
Wage tax, progressive up to 10 %.


Information on taxes, budget and procurement: www.kosovo-cfa.org.



*Commercial law (UNMIK Regulations and Assembly Laws)*

Regs. in place: 

Sales contracts (Reg. 2000/68); 
Foreign investment (Reg. 2001/3); 
Pledges (Reg. 2001/5); 
Business organizations (Reg. 2001/6); 
Insurance regulation and supervision (Reg. 2001/25); 
Payment transactions (Reg. 2001/26); 
Essential labour law (Reg. 2001/27); 
Standards for financial reporting (Reg. 2001/30); 
Establishment of a Pledge Filing Office (Reg. 2001/32); Establishment of the Kosovo Trust Agency (Reg. 2002/12); Establishment of a Special Chamber of the Supreme Court (Reg. 2002/13); and others.


Under preparation: 

Bankruptcy; 
Mortgages; 
Competition; 
Claims registration; 
Intellectual property rights; 
Banking; 
and others.


Regulations available at: www.unmikonline.org/regulations/index.htm.
Andreas Wittkowsky (compiled from various UNMIK sources)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Baliqi rriti për 50 për qind çmimet për shërbimet mjekësore

Pa asnjë konsultim dhe me gjithë refuzimin e ministrit të Ekonomisë dhe Financave 

ALTIN AHMETI

PRISHTINË, 3 SHKURT* - Ministri i Shëndetësisë, Numan Baliq, ka filluar të aplikojë një udhëzim asministrativ, sipas të cilit çmimet për shërbimet mjekësore rriten 50 për qind, edhe pse udhëzimi nuk është nënshkruar nga ministri i Ekonomise dhe Financave, e as që është shqyrtuar ndonjëherë në takime të Qeverisë së Kosovës. Udhëzimi administrativ i nënshkruar nga Baliqi, është refuzuar të nëshkruhet nga ministri i Financave dhe i Ekonomisë, Ali Sadriu, me arsyetimin se bie ndesh me Rregulloren për buxhetin, e cila thotë se mbledhja e fondeve jashtë buxhetit të Kosovës është e paligjshme. Udhëzimi administrativ i nënshkruar nga ministri Baliq ka filluar të aplikohet në përputhje me autorizimin që i është dhënë ministrit me Rregulloren 2001/19 , tha zëdhënësi i Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë, Sabri Halili. Ai tha se nuk e di për çfarë arsye ministri Ekonomisë dhe Financave, Ali Sadriu, nuk e ka nënshkruar këtë udhëzim administrativ. Ministri Baliq ka të drejtë të nxjerrë udhëzim administrativ për participimin. Nuk kam njohuri se pse ministri i Financave nuk e ka nënshkruar, tha z.Halili. Ai u përgjigj njëjtë edhe në pyetjen se pse z. Baliq nuk e ka diskutuar ngritjen e çmimeve në Qeverinë e Kosovës. Është e drejtë e ministrit. Nuk ka pasur nevojë të diskutohet në Qeveri, u përgjigj z. Halili. Në Ministrinë e Ekonomisë dhe Financave nuk gjetëm njeri të gatshëm që do të përgjigjej zyrtarisht. Por, burime brenda Ministrisë thanë se ministri ka refuzuar ta nënshkruajë udhëzimin pasi që përmes këtij paricipimi krijohen fonde jashtë buxhetit që është që e paligjshme. Udhëzimi i Baliqit nuk parasheh që paratë e mbledhura nga participimi të kalojnë në buxhet, ashtu siç është bërë me participimin e studentëve. Ndaj është refuzuar të nënshkruhet nga ministri i Ekonomisë dhe Financave, tha burimi në këtë ministri. Ndërsa këshilltari i kryeministrit, Rexhep Hoti, u shpreh se çdo krijim i fondeve jashtë buxhetit të Kosovë është i paligjshëm. Qëndrimi i Qeverisë së Kosovës është se çdo mbledhje fondesh jashtë buxhetit të Kosovës është i paligjshëm. Rritja e çmimeve për shërbimet mjekësore nuk ka qenë asnjëherë në rend të ditës në mbledhjet e Qeverisë , tha z.Hoti. Kryetari i Komisionit për Buxhetin në Kuvendin e Kosovës, z. Haki Shatri, u shpreh se kur bëhet fjalë për vendime të tilla, ato duhet të kalojnë edhe në Kuvendin e Kosovës. Sipas Kornizës kushtetuese çdo gjë që ka të bëjë me fonde që ndikojnë në rjedhat e buxhetit duhet ta marrin miratimin e Kuvendit të Kosovës, u shpreh z.Shatri. Ai theksoi se paratë që mblidhen nga institucionet parimisht duhet të kalojnë në buxhetin e Kosovës dhe pastaj ato tiu rikthehen shërbimeve që i kanë mbledhur ato. Kështu është vepruar me Ligjin për pyjet dhe Ligjin për mbrojtjen e ambientit. Në qoftë se shiten p.sh. drutë nga pyjet e një komune atëherë pagesa bëhet për buxhetin e Kosovës dhe më pas i rikthehen komunës, përfundoi z.Shatri. 

Sipas çmimeve të reja të përcaktuara nga udhëzimi administrativ i ministrit të Shëndetsisë, për një vizitë në ambulancën specialistike në spital, Institutit të Mjekësisë së Punës në Gjakovë, Qendrës për Shëndet Mendor, ose të QKU-së, pa udhëzim të mjekut nga qendra e mjekësisë familjare, apo nga institucionet private shëndetësore, do tu paguhen 15 euro. Tridhjetë euro do të paguhen për lejen e vozitjes së lëshuar nga konzoliumi i profesionistëve dhe po kaq për një tomografi të kompjuterizuar. Implementimi i pace-makerit do të kushtojë 50 euro, laparoskopia 50 euro, ndërsa mjekimi intensiv qendror do të kushtojë 70 euro. Dita e qëndrimit në spital në dhjetë ditët e para do të kushtojë 2 euro, ndërsa në Qendrën Spitalore në Prishtinë 4 euro për dhjetë ditët e para. Ekzaminimet diagnostike me aparaturë EKG, EEG, EMNG, ergometria, gastroskopia do të kushtojnë nga 10 euro, etj. 

*Koha*

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*As 10 milionë euro nuk i mbyllën të gjitha vrimat në rrjetin e Termokosit

Pse Prishtina nuk kanë ngrohje të mirë as këtë dimër 

SALIE GAJTANI
PRISHTINË, 2 SHKURT* 

Agjencia Evropiane e Rindërtimit planifikon që së shpejti të shpallë një tender të ri për rregullimin e një nënstacioni, që do të krijonte parakushte për furnizimin me të mirë me ngrohje për lagjen Kodra e Diellit, në Prishtinë. Tenderi do të shpallet brenda dy javësh, ndërkaq pas dy muajsh pritet të caktohet fituesi, në mënyrë që nga fundi i prillit të fillon riparimi i këtij nënstacioni, i ka thënë Kohës ditore, Henk Schaberg, menaxher i sektorit energjetik pranë AER-it. Ky projekt do të kushtojë një milion euro dhe besohet se me këtë punë do të zgjidhet problemi i ngrohjes për këtë lagje, ka theksuar Osman Hajdini, mbikëqyrës i ngrohjes rajonale pranë AKM-së. Banorët e kësaj lagjeje që nga paslufta nuk e kanë ndier ngrohjen nëpër banesat e tyre, edhe pse gjatë tre vjetëve për riparimin e Tremokosit janë investuar afër 10 milionë euro. Gjatë kësaj kohe Termokosi ka përpirë miliona euro me anë të projekteve që kanë financuar donatorë të ndryshëm, por cilësia e furnizimit me ngrohje vazhdon të jetë e dobët.

Nga rrjedhjet, në kolaps

Vetëm gjatë këtij dimri qytetarët e Prishtinës shpeshherë janë ankuar se me ditë të tëra nuk kanë pasur asnjë minutë ngrohje, përfshirë këtu edhe qendrën e qytetit. Derisa në Termokos, arsyetonin në mënyra të ndryshme mungesën e ngrohjes. Së fundi, drejtori i saj, Bashkim Ibrahimi, i ka thënë Kohës ditore se ai më nuk dëshiron të flasë për asgjë, ngase për të gjitha gjërat në Termokos përgjegjëse është AKM-ja. Ndërkaq, Hajdini nga AKM-ja ka përmendur pothuajse të gjitha investimet që janë bërë në ngrohtoren e Prishtinës, duke thënë se që nga viti 1999 donatorët i janë qasur zgjidhjes së problemeve në Termokos. Donatore e parë ka qenë GTZ-ja gjermane, e cila në vitin 1999 dha 500 mijë marka për aktivizimin e Termokosit. Me këtë donacion janë bërë riparimet e domosdoshme në pajisjet prodhuese dhe me këtë janë krijuar kushtet për të filluar puna në ngrohtore. Ky ka qenë tenderi i parë, i cili është realizuar po këtë vit dhe është menaxhuar nëpërmjet vetë GTZ-së. Në vitin 2000 dhe 2001 Agjencia Suedeze për Zhvillim dhe Rekonstruim ka dhënë donacione të kosiderueshme gjatë dy vjetëve, me dy projekte për rehabilitimin e rrjetit distributiv. Megjithatë, rrjeti ende mbetet një prej pikave më problematike në sistemin e ngrohjes qendrore në Prishtinë, ka vlerësuar Hajdini. Sipas tij, problemi qëndron tek sistemi i vjetëruar, i cili është ndërtuar në vitin 1978 dhe gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve askush nuk është përkujdesur për mirëmbajtjen e tij. Ai ka thënë se rrjeti distributiv i ngrohjes qendrore të Prishtinës i ka afër 58 kilometra gypa, i cili është i vjetëruar dhe vazhdimisht përballet me probleme teknike dhe me rrjedhje. Nëpërmjet këtyre dy projekteve, të cilët janë udhëhequr dhe janë kontraktuar nga SIDA,janë rehabilituar afër 9 kilometra gypa, por të tjerët kanë mbetur ashtu siç kanë qenë. Hajdini sqaron se me formimin e Departamentit të Shërbimeve Publike, një pjesë e buxhetit është harxhuar për rregullimin e sistemit të mazutit, që është implementuar nëpërmes një tenderi që ka shpallur vetë Departamenti, ndërsa dy vitet e fundit për riparimet në Termokos është aktive edhe AERi. Me gjithë realizimin e këtyre projekteve, Hajdini ka pranuar se gjendja e furnizimit me ngrohje qendrore në Prishtinë nuk është e mirë. Ai posaçërisht ka përmendur Kodrën e Diellit, duke thënë se problem për ngrohje në këtë lagje është sistemi distributiv. Në momentin kur Termoksit shkon me presion mbi 13 atmosfera, shkaktohen rrjedhje të mëdha në sistem për shkak të vjetërsisë së gypave. Për këtë arsye, i është dhënë urdhër Termokosit që të mos tentojë të ngrisë shtypjen, për arsye se vjet ka pasur një rënie të tërësishme të sistemit për shkak të humbjeve të mëdha të ujit, në momentin kur është tentuar të furnizohet me ngrohje kjo lagje. Sipas tij, alternativa e vetme për këtë lagje është ndërtimi i një nënstacioni të ri, që po planifikohet të jetë gati për sezonin e ardhshëm të ngrohjes. 

A kishte dështuar Mitsiu Babcock
Së fundi, z.Hajdini nuk është shprehur shumë i kënaqur me punën e kompanisë së fundit Mitsiu Babcock, e cila ka punuar për Termokosin. Derisa zyrtarë të AER-it e thonë se janë ndarë shumë të kënaqur me punën e kësaj kompanie. Kjo kompani ka fituar tenderin e shpallur nga AER-i më 31 tetor të vitit 2001 dhe afati për kryerjen e punimeve ka qenë 31 tetori i vitit 2002. Sipas kontratës, punët është dashur të kryhen me 31 tetor të vitit 2002, por pasi që kompania Mitsui Babcock ka filluar punët në prill të vitit 2002, është vërejtur se kishte edhe shumë punë të tjera që nuk parashiheshin në kontratë, AER-i ka vendosur të vazhdojë kontratën më këtë kompani, e cila ka qenë e autorizuar të punojë vetëm në rrjetin primar, ka thënë Schaberg. Në kontratën e bërë me kompaninë angleze Mitsui Babcock, kemi nëshkruar që të rregullohet gjithçka që ne kemi mundur të paguajmë, ka theksuar ai. Mësohet se vetëm ky projekt për Termokosin ka kushtuar afër 3,8 milionë euro. Schaberg ka paralajmëruar se AER-i do të vazhdojë të investojë në Termokos, duke shtuar se AKMja në bashkëpunim me Termokosin kanë hartuar një plan operativ, që të nisë përmirësimi i cilësisë së shërbimeve të tyre, gjë e cila do të ishte kusht për investime të mëtutjeshme nga ana e AER-it. 

*Koha*

P.S. Lus qe kjo teme ti bashkangjitet temes se Dites.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Dhjetë vjet belesh

Një mijë e një pikëpyetje 

IBRAHIM REXHEPI*

Trusti për Kursimet Pensionale do të jetë institucioni me fuqi më të madhe financiare në Kosovë. Ai sivjet pret që në konto të ketë edhe 34 milionë euro sa pritet të kursejnë punëtorët. Këtyre mjeteve duhet shtuar edhe dhjetë milionë të grumbulluar deri tash. Do të thotë se për një vit e gjysmë të punës Trusti..., do të ketë 45 milionë euro. Për këtë shumë të mjeteve atij do tia kenë lakmi të gjitha bankat komerciale në Kosovë, të cilat nuk kanë një kapital të tillë, pos dy që mund të kenë më shumë mjete në depozita. Përgjegjësit nga Trusti..., që në ditët e para kanë përjashtuar mundësinë që me këto mjete të menaxhojë ndonjë institucion kosovar, apo që të plasohen në Kosovë. Sipas tyre, për këtë nuk ka siguri. Sipas kësaj, të gjitha kursimet, që në fund të këtij vitit mund të jenë deri në 50 milionë euro, do të plasohen jashtë Kosovës. Për mungesë të sigurisë! Ndoshta zyrtarët nga Trusti... kanë kutinë e vet për të matur shkallën e sigurisë së kapitalit të investuar në Kosovë. Mirëpo, vlerësimi i tyre është në kundërshtim të plotë me atë që administratori Michael Steiner dhe kryeministri Bajram Rexhepi iu thonë investitorëve të ardhshëm në Kosovë. Ata përbetohen për shkallë të lartë të sigurisë së kapitalit, për funksionimin e ligjeve dhe të institucioneve. Dy vlerësime kundërthënëse për një problem: për sigurinë e kapitalit në Kosovë. Madje, me vlerësime të këtilla do të fillojnë edhe shumë procese në ekonomi, posaçërisht ai i privatizimit, përmes të cilit pritet që në Kosovë të vijë kapitali i jashtëm. Edhe disa banka komerciale në Kosovë nuk flasin aq zëshëm për pasigurinë e kapitalit. Mirëpo, ato duke mos përfillur aq shumë kërkesën e kosovarëve për kreditim dhe duke plasuar mjetet jashtë Kosovës, sikur injorojnë këtë treg. Injorojnë edhe depozituesit, të cilët, pa marrë parasysh rrethanat, megjithatë iu besojnë këtyre bankave. Mirëpo, ka dallim të madh ndërmjet sjelljeve të bankave komerciale dhe të Trustit për Kursime Pensionale në Kosovë. Së pari, bankat pa marrë parasysh se ku kanë mjete, duhet të jenë të gatshme që në çdo kohë të bëjnë pagesa, varësisht nga kërkesat e komitentëve. Po ashtu, të kenë në gjendje mobile edhe sasinë e mjeteve që në një moment kërkohen për tërheqjen e pagave. Ato madje arsyetohen edhe me faktin se duhet të mbajnë mjetet jashtë, meqenëse nga Prishtina nuk mund të bëjnë asnjë pagesë në cilindo vend të botës. Një arsyetim që mund të kuptohet, por nuk krijon mbulesë për vëllimin e madh të mjeteve që janë në plasmane jashtë Kosovës, por me një shkallë të ulët të interesit. Ndërkaq, Trusti..., do të grumbullojë mjete për dhjetë vjet, dhe pikërisht atëherë mund të nisin edhe pagesat e para për pensione. Pra dhjetë vjet mjetet i kanë belesh. Mund ti plasojnë kudo, kryesisht diku larg, për shkak të pasigurisë së kapitalit në Kosovë. Nëse për një vit grumbullohen 34 milionë euro, atëherë nuk është vështirë të llogaritet se çfarë shume mund të jetë në qarkullim brenda një dekade. Plus kamatat. Dhe derisa kryeadministratori dhe kryeministri përbetohen dhe rrahin gjoks për shkallën e lartë të sigurisë në Kosovë, kjo demantohet me sjelljet e institucioneve kosovare. Dhe vërtet krijohet dilema e madhe: kujt ti besojnë, fjalëve të pushtetarëve, apo veprimeve konkrete të isntitucioneve që kanë para. Kjo dilemë mund të zgjidhet shumë lehtë: mund tiu besohet zyrtarëve, po qe se ata krijojnë mekanizma (ligje) që kapitalin ta ruajnë dhe ta garantojnë në Kosovë. Nuk është ky kurrfarë cenimi i lirisë së qarkullimit të kapitalit. Me këtë do të dëshmohej se Kosova di ti krijojë dhe ti ruajë paratë.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Banka qendrore ka shkurtesën, por jo edhe emrin

BPK-ja heq dorë nga pagesat komerciale dhe organizohet si bankë qëndrore 

ALTIN AHMETI

PRISHTINË, 14 SHKURT* - Autoriteti i Bankave dhe i Pagesave të Kosovës, BPK, që nga 27 shkurti, do të marrë të gjitha funksionet e një banke qendrore. I vetmi përjashtim që do ta dallojë atë nga bankat e tilla të cilitdo vend do të jetë poltika monetare, sepse Kosova nuk ka monedhë të veten dhe banka qendore nuk mund të ketë edhe këtë funksion. Në ditën e parafundit të muajit shkurt, Autoriteti i Bankave dhe i Pagesave të Kosovës do të ndërpresë të gjitha punët që iu takojnë bankave komerciale. Më 27 shkurt do të bëhet mbyllja e pagesave, ndërsa ky funksion do tiu kalojë bankave komerciale. BPK-ja deri tani ka kryer këto pagesa për shkak të mungesës së bankave komerciale, ndërsa tani nuk ndihet mungesa e tyre, theksoi drejtori i Bordit të Drejtorëve të BPK-së, Ajri Begu. Autoriteti i Bankave dhe i Pagesave të Kosovës do ta ndryshojë edhe emrin. Ende nuk është vendosur se si do të quhet Autoriteti i Bankave dhe i Pagesave të Kosovës. Sigla do të mbetet e njëjtë, BPK, por shkronja P nuk do të nëkuptojë pagesat. Emërtimi pagesa do të hiqet, shtoi z.Begu. Ai përjashtoi mundësinë që BPK-ja pas 27 shkurtit të quhet Banka Popullore e Kosovës, për shkak se siç tha ai, Kosova nuk është shtet. Po hyjmë në një fazë të zhvillimeve cilësore, ku BPK-ja për nga forma dhe përmbajtja po u afrohet bankave qendrore, shtoi më tutje z. Begu. Sipas tij, i vetmi funksion që nuk do të marrë BPK-ja është funksioni i politikës monetare. Me përjashtim të politikës monetare do ti kryejmë të gjitha funksionet e tjera, pohoi z.Begu. Bashkë me marrjen e funksioneve të bankës qendrore, pritet të bëhet edhe kosovarizimi i këtij institucioni. Stafi vendës do të marrë kompetencat e zëvendësdrejtorëve, poste të cilat deri tani drejtoheshin nga ndërkombëtarët. Jemi në vitin e procesit të kosovarizimit, ku disa funksione kyçe do të kalojnë në duar të vendësve. Zëvendësdrejtor për mbikëqyrjen e sistemit bankar do të jetë vendës, po ashtu edhe zëvendësdrejtori për pagesa. Vendësit do të jetë edhe udhëheqësi i departamentit për komapnitë e sigurimeve, theksoi z.Begu. Për marrjen e funksioneve të bankës qendrore nga ana e Autoritetit të Bankave dhe të Pagesave të Kosovës është paraparë të mbahet një ceremoni festive ku do ta marrin pjesë edhe figura të larta të politikës në Kosovë.

----------


## dodoni

Pershendetje 
Ju uroj per hapjen e kesaj teme Dita si dhe sjelljen e gjithe ketij informacioni, desha te dij burimin e informacionit, pra ka ndonje faqe interneti ekskluzive per ekonomine e Dardanise, dhe nese ka, keni mundesi qe te na tregoni. 
Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## Dita

Patjeter qe kete burim mundem t'jua tregoj.

Studimi i paraqitur shkurtimisht ne krye te kesaj teme eshte nje studim i FMN-se me titull:


_Progress in Institution-Building and the Economic Policy Challenges Ahead

I pergatitur nga G. Demekas, Johannes Herderschee dhe Davina Jacobs

6 dhjetor 2001_



Informacion te dites nga Kosova mund te gjesh ne faqen e UNMIK-ut ne internet *dodoni*.


http://www.unmikonline.org/


Ketu do te mund te gjesh dhe buxhetin e Kosoves per vitin 2002, nje reviste te perdymuajshme: Focus Kosovo dhe UNMIK chronicle, perditesim ngjarjesh.

Mund te shfrytezosh pastaj makinat e kerkimit ne internet, mjafton te zgjedhesh fjale qe kane te bejne me ekonomine apo gjendjen financiare ne Kosove.

Po keshtu mund te kerkosh brenda faqes se:

FMN: http://www.imf.org

ose 

Bankes Boterore: http://www.worldbank.org

perseri duke perdorur si objekt kerkimi Kosoven.


Shendet!

----------


## Estella

Me vjen mire qe kjo teme eshte sjelle ketu. Nuk kam ditur pothuajse fare per ekonomine e Kosoves dhe mu dha mundesia te mesoj dicka. Flm

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Fabrika në Shkabaj do ta shuajë etjen e prishtinasve

Në Batllavë prezentohet projekti për ndërtimin e fabrikës për përpunimin e ujit 

BURIM QELA

PRISHTINË, 26 SHKURT* - Liqeni i Batllavës asnjëherë nuk ka mbajtur më shumë rezerva uji, sesa në këtë dimër, ndërsa, banorët e Prishtinës edhe më tej ballafaqohen me restrinksione. Kjo gjendje pason nga kapaciteti i vogël i Fabrikës së përpunimit të ujit. Ky fyt i ngushtë evitohet vetëm me ndërtimin e fabrikës së re, është thënë të mërkurën në zyrtat e ujësjellësit regjional Batllava, gjatë prezentimit të nevojave për ngritjen e këtij objekti, që mund të kushtojë 95 - deri 100 milionë euro. Çaush Bajrushi, drejtor i ujësjellsit Batllava gjendjen e furnizimit me ujë të pijshëm i përshkruan si të rëndë. Sipas tij, projekti ideor ka përfunduar dhe tani po shqyrtohet drafti i projektit kryesorë për një zgjidhje afatgjate. Ndërsa Vladimir Mikule, drejtor teknik i kompanisë Hydroprojekt, nga Praga, prezantoi draftprojektin kryesor të përpiluar nga kjo kompani. Ne kemi një histori të gjatë të punës në Kosovë, që nga vitet shtatëdhjetë dhe tetëdhjetë, ku kemi punuar në shumë projekte të rehabilitimit të sistemeve ujore, tha Mikule, sipas të cilit, pjesa më e rëndësishme e projektit është ndërtimi i një fabrike të ujit në Shkabaj. Fabrika e ujit është projektuar në dy linja të përpunimit që jep mundësi të operimit të ndryshëm, varësisht prej stinëve, tha Mikule. Ismet Beqiri, kryetar i KK të Prishtinës, tha rritja e shpejtë e numrit të banorëve të kryeqytetit ka bërë të domosdoshëm realizaimin e një projekti të tillë. Ai premtoi se KK-ja do të përkrahë këtë projekt sipas mundësive, si në aspektin e këshillës, ashtu edhe me mjete financiare. 

*Koha*

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Fabrikat e para që do të dalin në tender

Agjencioni Kosovar i Mirëbesimit bëhet gati për privatizmin e ndërmarrjeve shoqërore 

Fabrika e tullave Ringov Pejë*

Fabrika e tullave Ringov në Pejë, prodhimin e ka filluar më 1947. Deri në vitin 1989 ajo ishte në kuadër të një kompanie ndërtimore të këtij qyteti e cila falimentoi. Që nga ky vit, kjo fabrikë është pavarësuar. Ndërmarrja shoqërore Ringov ka 81 punëtorë dhe në vitin 2001 kishte një qakrullim vjetor prej 615 mijë euro. Ajo ka mundësi të prodhojë 10 milionë copë blloqe të formatit normal, ndërsa ka shfrytëzuar vetëm gjysmën e kapacitetit të instaluar. Ndërsa, sipas një prospekti të Agjencisë Kosovare të Mirëbesimit, pajimet e kësaj fabrike kryesisht datojnë nga viti 1987/88 dhe ato janë të prodhimit jugosllav. Ndërkaq, pasluftës janë blerë disa pajime kryesisht nga Italia, por ka edhe raste kur ato janë marrë nga tregu turk, gjerman dhe jugosllav. Objektet ndërtimore të kësaj fabrike janë ndërtuar suksesivisht që nga vitit 1971 deri më 1989. 

Termosistemi Rahovec

Sipas AKM-së fabrika e shkëmbyesve të nxehtësisë dhe e teknikës ftohëse Termosistemi në Rahovec ka filluar të ndërtohet në vitin 1987, kurse prodhimin me 100 punëtorë e ka filluar më 1991. Në vitin e parë, me 56 punëtorë kishte një qarkullim prej 735 mijë euro. Pajimet e saj janë relativiste, të reja dhe universale. Datojnë nga viti 1985 dhe kanë prejardhje nga Maqedonia, Kroacia, Sllovenia dhe Bosnja. Ndonëse e ngritur me destinim për prodhimin e elementeve ftohëse, kryesisht për energjetikë, ajo edhe në vitet e para të punës nuk kishte aq sukses. Pas luftës, ka ndryshuar struktura e prodhimit, kryesisht në treg dalin me frigoriverë, friza, kaloriferë dhe 50 artikuj të tjerë, por që nuk mjaftojnë të shfrytëzohet i tërë kapaciteti i fabrikës. Të bëhemi realë, është iluzore të mendohet se do të aktivizojmë tërësisht prodhimin, posaçërisht prodhimin e shkëmbyesve të nxehtësisë. Ky prodhim, në rrethanat e tashme nuk ka treg. Tash kemi 50 prodhime standarde, ndër të cilat vitrina të ndryshme horizontale me qelq, me vëllim të ndryshëm, nga inoxi, apo pa të, frigoriferë të ftohjes së thellë, kaloriferët dhe kolektorë solarë, i kishte deklaruar para disa muajsh gazetës Koha ditore Selami Osa, drejtor i kësaj fabrike. Prodhimet e Termosistemit kanë plasman të sigurt dhe këtu asnjë artikull nuk qëndron në stoqe.

Energoinvesti Prishtinë

Enegroinvesti në Prishtinë ka mbajtur vetëm emrin e një konglomerati të dikurshëm të Basonjë e Hercegoviëns, në kuadër të së cilës ishte para vitit 1990. Është themeluar më 1980, e specializuar për prodhimin e komponenteve elektrike që përdoren në sistemet për kontroll elektrik. Në vitin 2001 kishte një prodhim të përgjithshëm prej një milion eurosh, kurse në pjesën e parë të vitit ta kaluar - 500 mijë euro. Sidoqoftë, sipas AKM-së, pjesa më e madhe e kapaciteteve nuk është përdorur për destinimin që kishte. Objektet e Energoinvestit janë në gjendje të mirë, kryesisht të ngritura më 1997. Ajo shtrihet në katër hektarë në zonën industriale të Prishtinës. Prodhimi i saj i pasluftës kryesisht është nxitur për shkak të kërkesave të mëdha në sektorin individual. Me pak investime, sipas vlerësimeve të AKM-së, kjo fabrikë mund të jetë mjaft e suksesshme.

Fabrika e tullave Përparimi në Skënderaj

Përparimi është një fabrikë relativisht e re dhe me një strukturë atraktive të prodhimit. Ka kapacitet vjetor për prodhimin e 12 milionë tjegullave, 18 milionë blloqeve të formatit normal, 30 milionë tullave të fasadës dhe 20 mijë copë tullave të plota. Kjo fabrikë ka rifilluar prodhimin vjet, pas aftësimit përmes donacioneve nga Qeveria japoneze. Ndërkaq, ndërprerja e prodhimit ka ndodhur për shkak të problemeve me importin e mazutit dhe rënie e kërkesës në treg, për shkak të sezonit të dimrit. Mirëpo, kjo është një situatë momentale, e cila nuk duhet të ndikojë në uljen e vlerës së kapitalit dhe të rëndësisë që ka në treg Përparimi i Skënderajt.

Lepenci në Kaçanik

Është njër ndër fabrikat më të vjetra në Kosovë. Dikur këtu në mënyrë primitive bëhej prodhimi i gëlqeres - gurë, më vonë edhe pluhur. Sipas të dhënave nga Oda Ekonomike e Kosovës, ajo punëson 200 puynëtorë dhe ka kapacitet për prodhimin e 800 mijë tonë gëlqere pluhur. Teknologjia në furrën e re është e ruajtur, ndonëse ajo përherë është ballafaquar me mungesën e gazit, si karburant i nevojshëm për përpunimin e gurit gëlqeror. Rezervat e gurit gëlqeror ndodhen në afërsi të fabrikës. Para njëzet vjetësh është ngritur separacioni, i cili ka ndikuar në shfrytëzimin racional të gurit gëlqeror.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Çfarë kompetenca mori dhe pret të marrë Ministria e Ekonomisë dhe Financave

Ministria kërkon që të formohet shërbimi doganor i Kosovës 

ALTIN AHMETI

PRISHTINË, 24 SHKURT* - Javën e kaluar, kryeadministratori i Kosovës ia dorëzoi disa kompetenca Ministrisë së Ekonomisë dhe Financave. Sipas deklaratës së ministrit të Ekonomisë dhe Financave, Ali Sadriu, kësaj ministrie i janë transferuar komptencat e Bordit për Rishqyrtim të Pavarur në administratën tatimore, Bordit për Raportim Financiar dhe buxheti i administratës tatimore. Sipas ekspertëve të ministrisë, që preferojnë të mbesin anonimë, Bordi për Rishqyrtim të Pavarur, është një lloj tribunali për kontestet e administratës tatimore me tatimpaguesit, ndërsa Bordi për Raportim Financiar është i pavarur dhe merret me miratimin e standardeve të kontabilitetit, certifikimin e auditoreve etj. Ndërsa buxheti i administratës tatimore, që u tha se do të kalojë në kompetencat e Ministrisë së Ekonomisë dhe Financave ka të bëjë me pagesën dhe shpenzimet e kësaj administrate. Për drejtorin e administratës tatimore do të ketë një konkurs dhe ai do ti raportojë Ministrisë së Ekonomisë dhe Financave. 

Çfarë kompetenca kërkon ministria

Zëdhënësi i Ministrisë së Ekonomisë dhe Financave, Muharrem Shahini, thotë se duke u bazuar në të drejtat që ofron Korniza kushtetuese, Minstria e Ekonomisë dhe Financave i ka identifikuar pesë fusha kryesore të përgjegjësisë që duhet të barten në këtë ministri. Përgjegjësinë parësore për zhvillimin e buxhetit vjetor dhe shumëvjeçar për të gjitha organizmat buxhetore, përgjegjësinë parësore për zhvillimin e legjislacionit mbi ndarjet buxhetore për të gjitha organizata buxhetore, integrimin e administratës tatimore, përgjegjësitë administrative dhe operacionale në fushën e doganave dhe kompetencat për zhvillimin e kontrolleve financiare të të gjitha organizatave buxhetore. Këto kompetenca lënë të drejtën përfundimtare finale që përfaqësuesi special i sekretarit të përgjithshëm të vendosë për ato, thotë zëdhënësi i Ministrisë së Ekonomisë.... z.Shahini. Sipas tij, mbajtja e më shumë se një trupi për menaxhimin e aspekteve të Buxhetit të Konsoliduar të Kosovës, politikave dhe administratës së të hyrave e shpenzimeve, këshillave fiskale mbi prioritetet e qeverisë, etj., mund të nënkuptojë që cilësia e vendimmarrjes do të zvogëlohet dukshëm dhe transparenca buxhetore dhe koordinimi do të pengohen në mënyrë dramatike. Kufizimi i sferës së shtrirjes së kontrollit financiar vetëm nga MEF, do të zvogëlojë besimin e opinionit publik në qeverinë dhe do të zvogëlojë transparencën për ekzekutimet dhe shpenzimet e buxhetit, shton më tutje z.Shahini. 

Ministria kërkon edhe më shumë

Ministria e Ekonomisë dhe Financave ka paraqitur dhe disa kompetenca shtesë, të cilat kërkon që ti barten asaj. Ministria kërkon që të krijohet shërbimi doganor i Kosovës, i cili do të ishte sikurse administrata tatimore një departament në ministri. Zyrtarët e këtij shërbimi do të punonin dhe do të trajnoheshin nga Shërbimi Doganor i UNMIK-ut, ndërsa udhëheqësi i këtij departamenti do të emërohej nga Qeveria apo Kuvendi, është kërkesa e parë e ministrisë për kompetencat shtesë që kërkon ajo. Në arsyetimin e saj për kërkimin e kompetencave për formimin e këtij shërbimi thuhet se ministria do të inkurajonte formimin e tij gjatë 2003. Shërbimi Doganor i UNMIK-ut do të vazhdonte të ishte agjenci udhëheqëse në administratën doganore, kurse personeli i saj do të kalonte në SHDK. Kjo ministri gjithashtu kërkon që kompetencat për emërimin e udhëheqësit të administratës tatimore të barten nga PSSP, në Qeveri apo Kuvend dhe kjo të ndodhte gjatë këtij viti. Në lidhje me buxhetin, kërkohen kompetencat për përcaktimin e parametrave fillestarë financiarë dhe politikë për buxhetin qendror dhe legjislacionin mbi ndarjet buxhetore, të zhvilluara dhe të propozuara nga Kuvendi, apo Qeveria. Edhe kjo përgjegjësi do të duhej të bartej gjatë 2003. Ndërkaq, kompetencat përfundimtare për këtë të barten në vitin 2005.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*P-ja e padefinuar

Ekopolitikë 

IBRAHIM REXHEPI*

Nga fundi i vitit 1999, Ajri Begu, drejtor i Bordit të Guvernatorëve, me optimizëm tregonte pse akronimi i Autoritetit të Bankave dhe Pagesave të Kosovës, institucion i sapoformuar atëherë, është BPK, e jo ABPK. Kosovarët janë mësuar me BPK-në. Kjo shkurtesë ishte edhe në të kaluarën. Në të ardhmen kjo shkurtesë mund të lexohet si Banka Popullore e Kosovës. Këtë institucion do ta ketë Kosova, komentonte z. Ajri Begu. Dhe pikërisht në fund të shkurtit të këtij viti Kosova do të ketë BPKnë, por jo edhe përmbajtjen e këtij akronimi. Dihet se shkronja B do të thotë bankë, ajo K - Kosovë, por P-ja ende nuk është identifikuar. Do të jetë një rast i mirë ndoshta për një tender ku do të definohej emri i saktë i BPK-së, thotë si me shkak znj. Kim Ree, drejtoreshë e BPK-së. Por, mosdefinimi i shkronjës P nuk do të jetë pengesë, që nga dita e parë e marsit BPK-ja, përkatësisht Autoriteti i Bankave dhe i Pagesave i Kosovës të lirohet nga të gjitha punët që u takojnë bankave komerciale. Ajo do të merret me punët e bankës qendore, e cila në shumë vende emërtohet si bankë nacionale, shtetërore, apo kombëtare. Njëkohësisht këtë ditë bëhet edhe bartja e kompetencave. BPK-ja do të udhëhiqet nga stafi vendës, kurse ndërkombëtarët do të jenë në cilësinë e këshilltarit. Formimi i BPK-së ishte edhe fillimi i krijimit të një sistemi të ri bankar në Kosovë. Ka licencuar, kontrollon dhe mbikëqyrur shtatë banka komerciale me gati njëqind filiale e ekspozitura. Meqenëse çdo rajon i Kosovës është mbuluar me së paku dy banka, apo njësi bankare dhe është arritur një shkallë e lartë e efikasitetit të tyre, BPK-ja më nuk e sheh të arsyeshme që të kryejë punët që në fakt nuk i përkasin asaj. Ajo sërish do të mbikëqyrë dhe do të kontrollojë bankat dhe me këtë formë të punës ajo garanton edhe depozituesit në bankat komerciale. Por, sërish BPK-ja nuk do të jetë një bankë e vërtetë qendrore. Asaj edhe për një kohë do ti mungojë elementi që më së miri e identifikon si institucion shtetëror: politika monetare. Kjo bankë nuk do të emetojë para, por, si deri tash, do të shfrytëzojë euron. Meqenëse valuta evropiane është në përdorim në Kosovë, do të thoshim se BPK-ja nuk ka për detyrë të emetojë paranë. Mirëpo, si në çdo shtet tjetër të eurozonës, po të kishte të gjitha inxherencat e bankës qendrore, atëherë do të krijonte opolitikën monetare dhe do të mbikëqyrte realizimin e saj. Transofrmimi i BPK-së dhe bartja e kompetencave nga ndërkombëtarët te vendorët shenon një ecje cilësore përpara. Ky institucion është shumë më afër qëllimit që të jetë bankë qendrore, fakt që varet nga proceset politike - statusi i Kosovës. Marrja e BPK-së me punë më të avancuar tash iu krijon hapsirë më të madhe bankave komerciale. Me faktin se ato në depozita mbajnë afër 420 milionë euro, shifër që mbahet në këtë kuotë që nga janari i vitit të kaluar, tregon për një gjendje stabile të tyre. Mund të bëhet vërejtje pse vetëm një e pesta e këtyre mjeteve janë në plasmane - kredi, pse kamatat janë kaq të larta dhe pse afati i kthimit është i shkurtër. Nuk qëndron arsyetimi se shkalla e rrezikut është e lartë. Këtë e demanton fakti se vetëm 1,7 për qind të plasmaneve janë të sëmuara. Ndërkaq, ky hezitim është i kuptueshëm kur arsyetohet me faktin se sistemi ekonomik në Kosovë nuk është i rrumbullakuar dhe se ekonomia nuk është e përgatitur të absorbojë më shumë mjete financiare. Mirëpo, bankat komerciale duhet të ofrojnë edhe produkte të tjera bankare, e jo të merren vetëm me shërbime të transferit të mjeteve, apo me ndonjë kreditim të vogël. Shtimi i efikasitetit dhe niveli më i lartë i shërbimeve në bankat komerciale fuqizojnë bankën qendrore, por njëherësh ngjallin besimin e kosovarëve në bankat. Prandaj, kjo mund ta krijon edhe një parakusht, pos atij politik, që shkurtesa BPK të lexohet Banka Popullore e Kosovës.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*600 milionë dollarë për 111 kilometra rrugë, të gjërë 28 metra

Drejtoria e Rrugëve ofron projektin për pjesën kosovare të korridorit Durrës-Prishtinë-Nish 

ALTIN AHMETI PRISHTINË, 11 DHJETOR* - Drejtoria e Rrugëve e Kosovës në bashkëpunim me ekspertë vendës, ka përfunduar studimin për pjesën kosovare të Korridorit Durrës-Prishinë-Nish, nga Vërmica deri në Merdare, pas një pune trivjeçare. Studimi i përfunduar, i cili gjatë javës së kaluar i është dërguar kryetarit të Kosovës, kryeministrit dhe Ministrisë së Transporteve, sipas përllogaritjeve të këtij grupi do të kushtojë reth 600 milionë euro, ose më saktësisht reth 5,7 milionë euro për çdo kilometër. Kemi kryer studimin për pjesën e rrugës që kalon nëpër Kosovë. Në studim janë propozuar tri variante të mundshme nga do të kalojë ajo, por varianti më ekonomik dhe me më pak probleme për tu ndërtuar, kap një gjatësi prej 111 kiometrash duke filluar në Vërmicë dhe përfundon në Merdare, thotë drejtoresha e Drejtorisë së Rrugëve, Kaqusha Jashari. Ajo shton se rruga e gjatë prej 111 kilometraash, parashihet të jetë autostradë e nivelit më të lartë, 28 metra e gjërë, me gjashtë korsi dhe me një vijë ndarëse prej një metre, njëkohësisht duke përfshirë të gjitha parametrat bashkëkohorë, deri të mbrojtja e mjedisit. Arsyeja që ka shtyrë ekspertët që të përcaktohen për një rrugë të cilësisë më të lartë, ka qenë kunkurrenca me korridoret e tjera për mallrat e transportit. Duke marrë për bazë interesat e shteteve gravituese për tiu afruar sa më shumë vendeve evropiane dhe atyre mesdhetare, destinimi i rrugës do të ishte para së gjithash transporti i mallrave dhe i udhëtarëve. Duke u nisur nga ky fakt është e domosdoshme që kjo rrugë të ndërtohet në nivel të kategorisë së autostradës në tërë gjatësinë e saj. Vetëm kështu do të tërhiqte transportin e mallrave, thuhet në studim për arsyeshmërinë e rrugës. Studimi për këtë pjesë kosovare të korridorit Durrës-Prishtinë-Nish, filloi para tre vjetësh, me një iniciativë të drejtoreshës së rrugëve, Kaqusha Jashari, dhe disa inxhinierëve të tjerë. Studimin e kemi filluar para tre vjetësh dhe e kemi përfunduar këto ditë. Në fillim, punës ia kemi nisur katër veta nga Drejtoria e Rrugëve, ndërsa më vonë na janë bashkëngjitur edhe shumë inxhinierë dhe ekspertë të ndryshëm, të cilët kanë dashur të japin kontributin për kryerjen e studimit të kësaj rruge. E gjithë puna e grupit prej reth 15 ekspertëve ka qenë vullnetare, thotë drejtoresha e Drejtorisë së Rrugëve të Kosovës, Kaqusha Jashari. 

*Tri varianet e rrugës* 

Në studimin që i është dorëzuar kryetarit, kryeministrit dhe Ministrisë së Transporteve janë dhënë tri variante të mundshme nga mund të kalojë traseja e kësaj rruge. Varianti i parë nis nga Morinë-Vërmicë- Prizren-Therandë-Prishtinë- - Merdare. Grupi e ekspertëve që ka kryer studimin pas konsultimeve ka rënë dakord që ky variant është vlerësuar si më i përshtatshmi, sepse i plotëson të gjitha kushtet teknike. Traseja e re është më e shkurtër, reth 111,65 kilomtera, kalon në terren fushor stabil dha jashtë vendbanimeve. Përmes këtij variianti mundësohen lidhjet optimale të rajoneve, kryeqytetit dhe aeroportit si dhe lidhja më e shkurtër me Korridorin e 8-të, thuhet në studimin e rrugës. Varianti i dytë pikënisjen e ka të njëjtë me variantin e parë: Morinë- Vërmicë-Prizren-Carralevë- Komoran-Prilluzhë-Luzhan-Merdare. Edhe ky variant është gjithashtu rrugë e re më të gjitha kushtet teknike dhe cilësi të autostradës në gjatësinë prej 120 kilometrash. Kalon nëpër terren fushor, por është diskutabil, sepse përshkon edhe pjesën ku planifikohet zhvillimi i KEK-ut. Ky terren është jo aq stabil dhe është më larg kryeqytetit, thuhet në sudim për variantin e dytë. Ndërsa varianti i tretë kalon nëpër rrugën ekzistuese, përfshin zgjerimin dhe rikonstruimin në bazë të kushteve dhe elementeve teknike për autostradë. Nisjen e ka nga Vërmica, kalon në Prizren -Prishtinë dhe përfundon në Merdare. Është analizuar zgjerimi i rrugës ekzistuese, por ajo kalon nëpër shumë vende të banuara në një gjatësi prej 130,50 kilometrash dhe nevojitet të plotësohen edhe kushte të reja teknike që të zhvillohet prej 120 kilometrash në orë, pohohet në studim për variantin e tretë. Grupi punues i udhëhequr nga Drejtoria e Rrugëve të Kosovës është shprehur se jemi përcaktuar për variantin e parë sepse i mundëson Kosovës të inkuadrohet në rrjetin e rrugëve transevropiane të komunikacionit, ndërsa rruga ekzistuese duhet të mbetet alternativë e autostradës së re. 

*Rruga do të ndërtohet me koncesion* 

Studimi për pjesën kosovare të korridorit Durrës-Prishtinë-Merdare Nish, i është dorëzuar institucioneve më të larta në Kosovës, të cilat kanë vlerësuar punën e grupit punues. E vlerësojmë shumë studimin e kryer nga ekspertë vendas, sepse ne iu besojmë atyre, është shprehur këshilltari i kryeministrit, Bajram Rexhepi, Ramadan Avdiu. Ai tha së është i befasuar nga ky studim, të cilin edhe kryeministri e ka pritur shumë mirë dhe brenda një kohe të shkurtër do ta bëjë publik. Momentalisht nuk kemi asnjë vërejtje. Kryeministri do ta prezentojë projektin në Kosovë dhe do të diskutohet edhe me institucionet ndërkombëtare, tha z.Ramadan Avdiu. Edhe në Ministrinë e Transporteve thanë se vlerësojnë projektin e kryer nga ekspertë të Drejtorisë së Rrugëve dhe ekspertë të pavarur. Studimi është shumë i mirë dhe ai do të inkorporohet në studimin që është duke e kryer Ministria e Transporteve. Presim që studimi i fizibilitetit për këtë rrugë të kryhet deri në fund të vitit dhe ky studim të inkorporohet, tha zëdhënësi për media në Ministrinë e Telekomunikacioneve dhe Transporteve, Kurtesh Devaja. Lidhur me gjetjen e mjeteve për ndërtimin e kësaj rruge drejtoresha e Drejtorisë së Rrugëve, Kaqusha Jashari, është shprehur se ajo mund të ndërtohet vetëm me konsesion. Besojmë se kjo rrugë mund të ndërtohet vetëm me koncesion. Arsyeshmëria ekonomike dhe teknike ekziston. Në bazë të matjeve që kemi bërë rruga është shumë e frekuentueshme me një mesatare prej 8.600 automjetesh në ditë, shprehet znj.Jashari duke përjashtuar mundësinë e ndërtimit të rrugës përmes donacioneve, apo kredive të ndryshme për shkak të efikasitetit më të dobët. Ndërsa këshilltari i kryeministrit tha se për gjetjen e fondeve për ndërtimin e kësaj rruge do të diskutohen mënyrat. Një mënyrë për ndërtimin e rrugës është edhe dhënia me koncesion, por vendimi për mënyrën sesi do të ndërtohet rruga është një vendim politik dhe ai do të diskutohet, u shpreh z.Avdiu.

----------

